# Rabbit Restoration Pics



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

I have added many, many more photos of my Rabbit Resto project on my web site. They can be seen at: 
http://www.gti16v.org/rabbit/rrppics.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit Restoration Pics (charlier)*

Great car, Charlie. I remember seeing it Waterfest last year. Great restoration.
Anyone who is considering undertaking a serious restoration should take the time to look at Charlie's pics. His car is proof that doing things right can make even the simplest car look phenominal








Great job. Cheers


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit Restoration Pics (Bryan J)*

Thanks Bryan.. My Rabbit restoration was a lesson in patience and the value of doing the job right the first time (which actually saved money in the long run). Believe it or not there are still a few things that need to be done. I have met a lot of great VW people some of them current or former Rabbit owners. Some of the Rabbit stories we have swapped were very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit Restoration Pics (charlier)*

I remember your car from waterfest last year also.You did an excellent job on restoring that car.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit Restoration Pics (vento III)*

Thanks, If things work out, my Rabbit will be at Waterfest this year for all those who want to see it in person.


----------

